# Where do they hide



## davidhelmly (Nov 29, 2005)

I have been looking for that hole the bucks hide in and just occasionaly peek out but can't find it. I have been running from 4 - 6 cameras on this property since early summer and I got this first pic on July 17th.This buck wasn't seen or photographed again until Nov 22nd when I got this second pic, I assume he was cruising for does. Now the buck in this third pic wasn't seen ever until Nov 17th, I videoed him for about 2 minutes after this pic was taken as he crossed a grown up field about 150 yds from the stand I was in at 5:17 in the afternoon   . Now he hasn't been seen since either. If anybody ever finds that buck hole let me know where to look.


----------



## davidhelmly (Nov 29, 2005)

Here he is on 11/22.


----------



## davidhelmly (Nov 29, 2005)

And here is the one that just showed up out of nowhere.


----------



## leadoff (Nov 29, 2005)

Who is his buddy in the background of the second picture? 

It amazes me how big bucks can be so elusive.  On the other hand, I had about 8 trail cam shots of one buck three years ago...he was a camera hog!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 29, 2005)

No idea where they hide, but couple of fine bruisers theer


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 29, 2005)

Really nice bucks.  I hope you find where they hide.

When you do, can you pass on the info so maybe I can find one?


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Nov 29, 2005)

Isn't it strange how a large animal like that with a rocking chair on it's head, can stay invisible? Drives me to insanity this time of year, seriously. Fun, yet unbelievably frustrating at times.


----------



## PHIL M (Nov 29, 2005)

They hide in areas where they never encouter human sent. usually areas where you wouldnt think a deer would live. sometimes deep in a thicket, sometimes right next to a road. It is amazing how they know to live in the most unusual places. their core area might not be all that close to where your getting the pictures. traveling a mile is just a stroll in the park for a deer.


----------



## DDD (Nov 29, 2005)

look how small the rear end is of the 3rd one.  Almost looks like one of those weight lifters that only works on his upper body and has a small lower body.

Great Pics though!


----------



## hunterb (Nov 29, 2005)

judging from the lack of photos between summer and the rut....possible that the deer are there as part of their summer range, then striking back onto the property during the rut after they have bred the does in their core area......just a theory


----------



## badcompany (Nov 29, 2005)

Man I wish I culd see a deer like the one in the last picture. What standards do you set for taking a deer? That there is a brute in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Woody (Nov 29, 2005)

Nice pics.

My thoughts on the last photo is no telling how far that buck has traveled in search of willing Does.

His rear half looks severly gaunt and the stomach indented.

Nothing but breeding on that fella's mind.


----------



## davidhelmly (Nov 29, 2005)

I hunted today and checked camera's. The camera that I got the pic of the 10pt on only had 1 pic in the last 4 days. Look who it was, and at 1:04pm yesterday while I was at home not wanting to get wet.    I hope he becomes a regular the last month of the season.


----------



## ZACK (Nov 29, 2005)

That is why hunting whitetail bucks is so addictive.  Drives me insane and keeps me up at night.    

You know they are there but you can't outsmart them.  They know when, where and how and you can't do anything about it.

I jumped the man    last Friday when I was doing a little walking in an area that no one has hunted this year.  He was in the thickest mess you have ever seen and let me get right on top of him before he bolted.  I was all tangled up in brairs and vines and all I could do was watch.  With 12 hunters and about 4 trail cameras out no one has ever seen this joker.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 30, 2005)

go get em..........


----------

